# Fridays diy ice shanty



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Had nothing better to do Friday after work so i decided to make a shanty. I kinda used some plans i found online and made them work around what i had laying around the house. Didnt have a tarp big enough for what i wanted so i used a painters cloth i had laying around. Its some nice dense martial still though. The walls and door are made of dry erase board framed with 1x6 to make em solid.(still need to frame the door more). Basically once it was framed i started at the center of the tarp and worked outward leaving a foot overhang on each side. Stapled it to the frame like a mad man!. Then i cut 6 U shaped pockets out of plywood to hold the supports in place. Out the pockets on the wall and added one inch to the supports to stretch it tight. Next was some skis for the bottom. I wanted to use 2x4 but u only had one so i ripped it in half and stuck em to the back wall and added a tow rope/ anchor. Was completely free and made from scrap minus the tarp. I plan on painting it to make it more wind resistant ran outta paint.... Gonna try it tomorrow on nimi. Feel free to laugh at me or stop by and say hi if you're gonna be out.

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Dam, that is sweet. You'll enjoy it,goin' to be windy tomorrow.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

good job !


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Excellent Mr 442! Building something useful from what you've got is practical elegance.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Almost did the same thing yesterday! Kicking my self I didn't, wanting to hit the ice tomorrow and my hunting blind won't cut it in this wind lol. Post how it holds up, tomorrow will be a test! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Gusts up to 30mph I hope it holds too! Bringing minimal gear and no heater if i go for a ride.

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Does it have a floor? Can't tell but if not, it will get pretty slippery walking on melted ice if you heat it. My first one didn't and it was really treacherous walking/moving around inside. It also makes folding a different proposition altogether from one with no floor. Just wondering.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

I have a half floor more like a L shape im going to attach to the back wall once i get some hinges It will fold out. Rhe shanty measures 4x3x5 LxWxH. I wish the tarp was a foot longer and so it will fit 2 comfortably and still fold down to the same size. 

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Thats impressive!


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Well it held up wonderfully. Wish the fish were biting not one. ended up going to east maybe saw a few 20mph gusts but it didnt flinch. lessons learned make a better door handle and move the lower supports up a little so i can pick it up and move it easier while standing inside it. I was using the top one today with my shoulder but couldn't see where i was going.

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

If we get a second year of this crap I plan to move south lol.


----------

